# صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس



## طالب الشفاعه (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## †gomana† (16 يناير 2007)

جميلة اوى اخويا الغالى
ميرسي لمحبتك


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا عسل


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

خطيييرة


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 يناير 2007)

جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك  بنت  الفادى


----------



## المقارى (3 فبراير 2007)

الصورة جميلة جدا وربنا يباركك
ارجو الدخول على هذا الرابط فيه مفاجأة حلوة
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1569/50864076pj6.gif


----------



## ميرنا (3 فبراير 2007)

*توما ده فظيع فى تصميمه *​ 
*ميرسى يا طالب الشفاعه على الصوره *

*والمقارى الصوره صعبه جداا*​


----------



## elsameriah (4 فبراير 2007)

ممكن طيب اعرف ازاى اخليها خلفية وهى متحركة
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## كرستينا (4 فبراير 2007)

صورة روعة اخي طالب الشفاعة .. شكرا مقاري صورة جامدة جدا


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا مقارى 
شكرا ميرنا
شكرا elsameriah
شكرا بندق
ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم


----------



## Fady4Jesus (4 فبراير 2007)

جميلة جدا فعلا...ربنا يباركك


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك  فادى


----------



## K A T Y (4 فبراير 2007)

الصورة جميلة جدا


----------



## mahy (28 فبراير 2007)

صورة زى العسل حطتها خلفية تجنن


----------



## maria123 (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (28 فبراير 2007)

*جميله*

*صوره حلوه ربنا يعوضك عليها​*


----------



## fullaty (1 مارس 2007)

صورة جميلة اوى اشكرك على هذة الصورة لحبيبى وشفعيى


----------



## MAKARUOS (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

صورة جميلة قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

حلوة اوى ياطالب الشفاعة انا بموووووووووووووووووت فيه 
بينى وبينه قصة حب


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى






*صور تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا والبابا كيرلس دة شفيعى مرسية كتير على الصور
______________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## marian gamel (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

هااااااااااااااااااااااى على كل شباب المسيح
الصور جميلة قوى ربنا يبارك  حياتكم
:yaka:


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

*صوره جميله وحلوه ربنا يعوضك عليها
بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا
صلى لاجلى​*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo​:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

*تصميم جميل اوى فى انتظار الجديد وعلى فكره انا خدت الصوره حططها فى الموقع بتاعى 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## remo76 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

مش لقي كلام اقولة علي هذا الجمل شكرا تعب محبتكم


----------



## sosana (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

_*حلوة جدا
ميرسي يا طالب الشفاعة​*_


----------



## marlen (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

الصور جميلة جدا ميرسى لك اوى


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

صوره روعه من الجمال وتحفه

شكراااااااااااا يا طالب شفاعه​


----------



## maro nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

جميلة قوي بجد واول مرة اشوفها


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

ميرسى على الصوره الجميله ربنا يباركك:yaka:


----------



## fouadkerolous (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

بسم الله القوى 
 الصوره =جميله واللى جملها اكنر صاحبها 
 ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## تونى 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

صوره جميله الله يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

*صوره جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

صورة في منتهي الجمال شكرا ليك عليها


----------



## maria123 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره  متحركة للبابا كيرلس*

صور رائعه جدا جدا


----------

